# Pictures of our Routans...



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

There aren't may people showing off their Routans on here.

Summer is ending, so let's post some pics of our summer time adventures. 









This was in Whiteshell Provincial Park just before sunset, parked on a rock in front of white lake near Rainbow falls.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

No pics? ic: Really? 

Come on guys... this was posted 25 days ago and has been viewed over 240 times.
I can't believe that nobody has any adventure pictures of their Routan?
Somebody must, even pictures with your Routan simply in the background.
Doesn't have to be modded, but obviously can be.

So this is my "bump" for some pics.

Oh, and Happy Halloween! umpkin:


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

For any real adventures we take our '76 Bus...









The Routan is just a tool.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry PaulAP,

Last weekend we did a trip from Philadelphia up to Niagara Falls and stayed on your side. The van didn't get out to sight see too much. It stayed parked in the parking garage and we walked around. I'll have to check the phone to see if she happened to slip in one of my pics. Awesome trip though, the Rout averaged 25 MPG for the entire trip at highway speeds of 75 to 80 MPH, it was 398 miles one way. It never skipped a beat was a very comfy ride up and back and was amazing on gas. I have to say this was our first "big" road trip in the Rout since we bought it two years ago and on the way up we rolled 40,000 miles.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not sure how to post pictures.

Call me a Luddite.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

taxman100 said:


> I'm not sure how to post pictures.


Try this...



SilverSLC said:


> We actually have the album feature turned off for our users.
> 
> If you want to post a picture, first you have to host it somewhere (there are plenty of free services for doing this - flickr, picasa, etc). Then, get the url of your picture, and put it between two img tags in your post, like this:
> 
> ...


or this...



Brenthye said:


> try http://www.imgur.com for hosting then copy the url it gives you to link direct to the image and hit the 'insert image' button in the tool bar above the text (to the right of *bold*_italics_underline etc.) and paste the url there, done!


It's only easy once you've done it a couple times 










See


----------



## GolfG60Fan (Jul 20, 2012)

Here is a few pics of my Lovely 2011 S.

I just love the ride, no matter how many people it´s always very smoot.

Went to DC a month ago and five people in it, still perfect handling.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Yes, they do handle well (for a minivan)... and "smoot" :laugh:
Ahhh Fall...  We have been buried in our winter snow here for a while already. :snowcool:


You've got a very clean looking Routan there... :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> For any real adventures we take our '76 Bus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so awesome, love the kid cars too.


----------

